# My new Halloween toy



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I buy one thing every year for Halloween. .. this is this years... yes it's life size.... I'm so excited to use it. It's motion activated too..










Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's really cool looking!What does it do?I love looking at Halloween decorations.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it to Maryellen to find something like this.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

At least she didn't have to put it in her incubator to hatch it.....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Reminds me of a demon rooster I used to have.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's eyes light up and it roars.
I would have loved to have hatched it in the incubator

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How tall is it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's probably 5 feet tall

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What do your animals think of it?5' is almost as tall as me so it's pretty big.My dog would be terrified but I'm sure it would be hilarious.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The dogs were fine with it, I can't wait to put it on the front yard lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can tell you I have some creatures that would have an absolute fit. The Guineas.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah my neighbors guineas are going to flip when I put the dragon out as they always come in my front yard.

Bill sold the 2nd dragon on ebay abd used the money we got to buy another Halloween prop ans some small ones Lol

This clown moves and screams when you take candy out of the bowl



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I LOVE the clown!!!I'm coming to your house for Halloween!!!What kind of car is it in?I can tell by the style it's what, 60's?I miss those little corner windows and bench seats of the older cars.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's a Mustang 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

